
Show HN: BackuPHP – Automatic cloud backup of all files on your webserver - l1am0
https://backuphp.com/
======
ocdtrekkie
So honestly, the name... my immediate thought is "does it not back up my
Dell?" I presume this isn't actually supposed to suggest it's for backing up
Hewlett-Packard PCs, but that's my first go-to thought, and why as a potential
customer, I might not even click through the link.

What does "HP" stand for in this context?

~~~
l1am0
HP means HomePage in this context and also is a pun for backuPHP as the tool
is written in PHP.

But I really do appreciate that feedback! Maybe different capitalization will
help here? So always referring to it as BackuPHP ?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
BackuPHP is definitely much more clear than BackupHP, as PHP instantly relates
to "something for my website" in my mind.

I feel "home page" is a dated term that a lot of people wouldn't think of,
particularly as an acronym, the last time I saw a blue underlined link titled
"Home Page" may have been the late nineties. I think the term has been
supplanted by having a "website", and that website having just a "home".

Some other side notes: ourselfs -> ourselves, safed -> saved, hundret time ->
hundred times. Probably a couple more little grammar issues in the FAQ. The
"see how it works" button doesn't work for me, but it's probably because I
have Tracking Protection enabled on Firefox and the Privacy Badger extension.

Hope this helps!

~~~
l1am0
Thanks for your help here! Yeah that button opens a inline vimeo
player..PrivacyBadgers seems to block that.

